# Hedgehog arts!



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

http://spiritwolves1.deviantart.com/#/d5rfgyn

this is the first of many i will probably do, and ill get better, hopefully lol.

its a chocolate hedgehog with bicolour eyes ( if thats possible XD)


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

Totally cute .o.
I'll watch you on dA and hopefully I'll see some more art~ <3

And I have a hedgehog with bicolor eyes...but he's pinto. Dunno if that could happen with a chocolate .o. Would be cool though!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow thanks! I'm always looking for watchers! 

It would be cool wouldn't it?


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

That's pretty good. Better than I could do, for sure.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks! I need to work on quills though.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

My hedgies a reverse pinto and he has bicolored eyes


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

cool :# i love the bicolour eyes, ive always wanted a husky with them, or a horse, but im not aloud XD


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

Awh xD
I can't really tell if my hedgie's a reverse pinto or regular pinto... His coloring seems pretty even.

I've always loved bicolored eyes too. We had a mutt dog with one blue, one brown. But other than that, no other animals with eyes like that.
Would be awesome to have a husky with bicolored eyes .o. Probably very beautiful


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

yea :3 my cousins had one ^.^ i loved it, it was part wolf


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

Sweet! .o.
I've never had a husky - or anything bred with a wolf - before!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

oh my gosh i LOVE them, wolves are my fav animals and i love anything that looks like one XD and one of the girls in my class had a husky, but it got dog napped O.O and they never saw her again  but my mom also had a wolf mix when she was little, looked like a tundra wolf with blue eyes <3 <3


----------

